# UWN member Kingfisher on the news



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

UWN member, and world-renown hydrologist Kingfisher, was on the KSL Channel 5 news tonight.

Way to go Randy!!!!

.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks goob... was on the way to seattle so did not get to see.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> thanks goob... was on the way to seattle so did not get to see.


I didn't recognize you at first, no beard and all.


----------

